
Show HN: Rate your API Documentation - gkoberger
https://readme.io/ratemydocs/
======
ezekg
This is cool and all, but I got a 25 on my docs thanks to their odd criteria
and questions. I think my docs are well _above_ the 'average' docs, but maybe
not. Originally, I actually planned on using readme.io, but unfortunately,
their trial didn't really give me enough time to write my docs and I didn't
want to pay $59/mo to keep writing them there. I see they now say "No credit
cards until your site is ready to go!", so at least that's good, but I kind of
remember that being there previously and still being locked out after my trial
ended.

Anyways--interesting service, but I think they need a lower pricing tier. I
get "raise prices!", but doing so cuts out a significant portion of the market
that actually _wants_ to use what you offer but they can't because it's too
frickin' expensive. Instead, I ended up writing my docs as a static site and
hosting it on GitHub Pages.

Edit: link to my docs [https://keygen.sh/docs/api](https://keygen.sh/docs/api)

------
codegladiator
Really irrelevant set of questions to judge your documentation. Nothing about
measuring how much your documentation helps developer. Having a SDK doesn't
really make it friendly then a REST call.

Readmeio is focusing on thing which you can target using Readmeio.

------
dharness
At first I thought I could paste in a link to my docs but then I realized it
was manual so I bailed.

